
Eclipse IDE 2019-12 is released - whack
https://www.eclipse.org/eclipseide/2019-12/noteworthy/
======
scoutt
I use Eclipse CDT+GCC+OpenOCD every day for developing firmware for some
projects. It's a great IDE and I love it and I have donated to the foundation
several times now. For other projects I use VSCode, and what I really miss in
Eclipse it's a nice Dark Mode like in VSCode or QTCreator.

Eclipse has a dark mode but it leaves some UI elements like scrollbars as
_system default_ (at least on Windows, it means dark mode with white/gray
scrollbars), and other windows/menu look ugly, for example the _watch_ window
is a sort of a table grid that has the internal _white_ lines with dark
background. Some other UI elements don't change at all and make them
unreadable/unusable (black text over dark background).

I know there are plugins to do this. I've tried them all, but there is always
something missing.

edit: I know I can code on VSCode and switch to Eclipse for debugging, but it
brings a lot of bad memories from 20 years ago when you were editing code on
i.e. Ultraedit an moved over a different program for debugging because that's
what was available for some given ICE probe.

------
pharaohgeek
There is a single Eclipse plugin that keeps me married to that IDE: log4e
([http://log4e.de](http://log4e.de)). It makes it a breeze to add logging
statements to your code. One click puts start/end statements on all methods.
One click lets you log a particular variable. And all the statements are
templatized, making it dead simple to ensure your logging adheres to your
company's logging standards. I WISH this plugin (or something comparable) was
available for IntelliJ or even NetBeans. I'd drop Eclipse in a heartbeat.

------
JPLeRouzic
I have sporadically used Eclipse since the time of "Interface Age", but most
of my Java programming was on Netbeans. I also used it with PhP.

I have recently started another Java project and noticed than Apache Netbeans
has a lot of problems that the Netbeans 8.0 had not, without having more
features. Even Nb 8.1 and 8.2 had problems.

I also noticed that most libraries versions are stalled since around 2010. So
I have two questions:

* Is Eclipse 2019 worth learning from a new user?

* Has not the community moved to Python or something else? So a Java coder might be left without new resources?

~~~
ageofwant
New Java projects is very much the exception in my experience. People will
continue to make a living supporting old Java apps for decades to come though.
But once you find yourself in that boat, you better make sure you stay there
and make sure the journey is worth your while as you'll find it perhaps more
difficult to jump ship.

Java's 'COBOL' years are not here yet, but probably not far off. And those
that remain to keep the Good Ship Java steaming will probably do OK, can't
image it being very exciting though... but that's fine too.

~~~
The_rationalist
While Java is stagnating, the JVM ecosystem will always be the leader of the
server. It's the only place where you can get modernity (Kotlin, etc) AND the
most production ready, feature rich library ecosystem.

~~~
mindcrime
I'm curious why you think that Java is "stagnating" considering how they are
shipping new releases even faster than ever over the past couple of years? If
anything, I sometimes feelthat some Java people are annoyed that they're
moving _too_ fast.

~~~
The_rationalist
I was talking marketshare wise. Otherwise, yes Java is catching up!

